# Beethoven Piano Trios - recommendations?



## padraic

Barenboim et. al? Perlman/Ashkenazy/Harrell? Beaux Arts? Or something else that's a favorite?


----------



## Musicophile

In terms of complete boxes, I really like the Trio Wanderer on Harmonia Mundi.

A great individual album would be Faust / Queyras / Melnikov, another nice recent Harmonia Mundi release, if you don't mind Fortepiano.


----------



## Lord Lance

I hope you shall engage yourself in his transcription of Op. 1, No. 3 for String Quintet:


----------



## Albert7

Also you need the classic version too:


----------



## Vito Lattarulo

Definitely Wanderer Trio and Trio di Parma! Trio Beaux Arts is also awsome. It all depends on the repertoire.
I have a beautiful recording of the last 4 Haydn Trios with Levin, Beths, Bylsma (http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=3623).

Trio Wanderer made a wonderful recording of Ravel and Chausson Trio. For Brahms and Beethoven I prefer Trio di Parma.

I myself have a professional piano Trio (Trio Fontaine) and you can trust my word 
Check the names above and you'll be a happy person!


----------



## brotagonist

I've been doing well with Kempff, Szeryng, Fournier.


----------



## Bastian

I've really enjoyed the two trios (Op.70 No.2 and Op.97) recorded by Queyras, Faust and Melnikov.


----------



## GKC

I have been listening to the Haydn Trio Wien on Teldec LPs doing op. 70 and the Archduke. They are lovely performances. Don't know if they are on CDs. I also like the Storioni Trio on a Pentatone sacd doing opus 70 no. 1 and an earlier trio (forget which and I'm too lazy to get up to check).

Haven't heard the Wanderer do these, but I'll bet they're very good.


----------



## BartokPizz

Archduke: Mullova, Previn, Schiff on Philips
Ghost and 1/3: Queyras, Staier, Sepec on HM (period performance)

For a complete set, I like Ashkenazy, Perlman, Harrell, available on two inexpensive twofers--but the Ghost and Archdule performances are outclassed by those above IMO.


----------



## Brouken Air

Bastian said:


> I've really enjoyed the two trios (Op.70 No.2 and Op.97) recorded by Queyras, Faust and Melnikov.


This a great version of these trios, but the Wanderer Trio seems to me a step beyond and constitute the reference recording. 
Worth mentioning Sepec - Steier - Queyraz, Trio Santoliquido, Gilels - Rostropovich - Kogan, the Florestan Trio

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7

Any good sets recorded from 2000-2015?


----------



## Musicophile

Albert7 said:


> Any good sets recorded from 2000-2015?


The Wanderer box I recommended is from 2012.


----------



## BartokPizz

The Florestan set dates to the 2000s.


----------



## PeterF

I have a very nice complete set of Piano Trios by - Istomin / Stern / Rose

Also have good versions of some of the Piano Trios by:
Suk Trio
Kempff / Szeryng / Fournier
Storioni Trio (more recent recording on SACD)


----------



## vincula

I urge you to listen to the _Swiss Piano Trio_ on Audite. They're very good and it's recorded to die for. You'll think they're in the room with you. Good Neumann microphones placed as they should don't do the trick alone, but I'm sure the contribute to the velvety sound. Lovely releases. Check 'em out.

https://www.audite.de/en/ensemble/88-schweizer_klaviertrio_swiss_piano_trio_piano_trio.html

Regards,

Vincula


----------

